

Peter Norvig answers reddit's questions (Ask Me Anything video interview) - quilby
http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/b8aln/peter_norvig_answers_your_questions_ask_me/

======
mark_l_watson
That was great - well worth 30 minutes. He seems to take so much more of a
'scientific' approach to his work and general thinking than I do - I am now
sitting here thinking about my own thought processes and the ways I analyze
problems. (I rely probably too much on previous experience, rather than new
analysis.)

I also liked his question to the Reddit community re: does up/down voting
produce a system that gives us what we want.

------
swah
Do you agree with the answer to #2? He goes on to say that some former JPL
employee named Ron attributed his high productivity to Lisp but, when he
joined Google he found out C++ programmers there that were more productive
that he in Lisp. Then he realized it was the programmers that mattered, not
the programming language.

Now, isn't this a bit stretched? I'd believe if it was Python against Lisp, of
course...

